# Stranded cars on Bodmin



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 25, 2005)

It's on Sky news now, it's near Jamaica Inn, doesn't look good.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4469720.stm


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

Why would anyone drive up there when its snowing or snow forecast ?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't envy them, must be freezing up there.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

Well me parents live on the side of bodmin, but knowing how nasty they can be to strangers, I wish the people stuck 2 things


1. they get home safe
2. They avoid my parents !


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 25, 2005)

Hope Tobes isn't stuck up there with his sidecar.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2005)

I once went camping on dartmoor in the snow.  Turns out someone reported our car as abandoned.  My GFs parents thought she was dead!


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 25, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Hope Tobes isn't stuck up there with his sidecar.




Given the severe weather warnings plus the don't drive unless it is absolutely necessary warning that have been being given out all day the likelyhood of me even going outside is nil. The likelyhood of my going out with one of the motorcycles is even less. There has already been a motorcylist die this morning on the Helston / Penzance road with no other vehicle involved.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry, image far too big!


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Why would anyone drive up there when its snowing or snow forecast ?



I live on the edge of Bodmin Moor and the snow came very thick and fast when it finally arrived mid morning. Up till then it was alternating between snow and hail and I imagine a lot of people assumed it wouldn't come to much.

I'm snowed in here and cars have been abandoned all along the road, which happens to lead to a hospital! A lot of main roads haven't been gritted round here and from what the owners of the abandoned cars have been saying the whole of this part of Cornwall is inaccessible.   
I think the only roads that have been gritted are the A31 and A38

It's very eerie, not a sound to be heard except some people on the roadside having a snow party - luckily someone with a camper broke down too!

I still can't believe all this is happening in COrnwall, in November!!   

Still, my dogs had the time of their lives in the field. One of them kept her nose to the ground and tunnelled through the snow like a snowplough


----------



## pilchardman (Nov 25, 2005)

Why are they stranded?  Those roads look perfectly clear.  







I drove on much worse today.  Why are folks down south surprised by winter every year?  And why do they not know how to drive safely in icy/snowy conditions?


----------



## toggle (Nov 25, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Given the severe weather warnings plus the don't drive unless it is absolutely necessary warning that have been being given out all day the likelyhood of me even going outside is nil. The likelyhood of my going out with one of the motorcycles is even less. There has already been a motorcylist die this morning on the Helston / Penzance road with no other vehicle involved.



My parents yhave been living near falmouth for 10 years now, and have said that this is the first time they have seen show in their garden there, and that it's quite heavy. The roads bothered him in a car, when the snow started on their way home. I'm not supprised that it's dangerous for bikes, especially with many not being used to driving in snow.


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 25, 2005)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Why are they stranded?  Those roads look perfectly clear.



That picture can't be current. Things look bad from the news on teletext and ceefax. A major rescue operation is  under way  involving 100 rescue vehicles with helicopters on standbye.


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Why are they stranded?  Those roads look perfectly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is the A30, one of the main roads into Cornwall, and it had been gritted, apparently.  BUT we had a lot of hail here this morning then it got much colder very quickly and the thick layer of hail froze over, then got covered with snow (6 inches here).  

At the front of the traffic in that photo a lorry had jackknifed across the road, and there were a few other accidents on hte same road.

I've only been here a year and am used to driving in snow, but I can't get out at all now, completely snowed in. So people who have lived here all their lives, or even just years, probably haven't got so much experience of driving in snow.

And there are some extremely steep hills around here, all impassable now.
Or as I said in my last post, maybe the people stuck on the Moor left homke before the snow got bad, thinking we were just going to carry on with a bit of hail and snow turning to rain later, as is more normal for this area.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> So people who have lived here all their lives, or even just years, probably haven't got so much experience of driving in snow.



And most of them are twats(drivin wise) and the Local Authorities ignore the weather over finances...POETS day innit!


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

I can't believe they didn't grit the road leading to the hospital! I know it's not a main road, but it is an important one.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> I can't believe they didn't grit the road leading to the hospital! I know it's not a main road, but it is an important one.



I drove up and down there earlier...it's prolly more todo with the fact that people live in places where they can't get back  to ...most of Truro either flows away downhill from the Hozzy and the roads are treachourous in the wet & leaves , up and down hilly and all over the shop(zig zag lanes wise)...so workers who live in _quaintness _would not guarentee to get back.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2005)

There are still 500 people stranded in their cars apparently


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> ...most of Truro either flows away downhill from the Hozzy and the roads are treachourous in the wet & leaves ,



Sorry, I meant Bodmin hospital, totally cut off from the world on an ungritted road.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant Bodmin hospital, totally cut off from the world on an ungritted road.



Tha's ok I was jus going by the call out for staff at Trelisk.

Anyway I do REALLY sympathise for them...I spent a couple of years working on Bodmin(Halvanna Plantations) in the forestry...at night!!!!...with horrible tree harvesting machines and we quite often got caught out by the snow...ironically we had to put a lot of downtime to help Rescue Vehicles to be rescued with tractors/landys and got caught out meself a couple of times , had to stay up there for a few days...I wouldn't like to be either unprepared or with children or the eldery or sick...and that's one of the reason I always have a boot full of coats/wellies and foil thermal sheets  this time of year..plus being brought up with the Dales and Pennines helps...They really don't know how to _deal_ with the weather down here do they?


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 26, 2005)

This morning's BBC report.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 26, 2005)

FAF..the Poolice are now using the BBC to advise the Public to keep away from Cornwall and locals should keep indoors...ok!!!


----------



## rowan (Nov 26, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> FAF..the Poolice are now using the BBC to advise the Public to keep away from Cornwall



Shame they can't do the same in August


----------



## Epico (Nov 26, 2005)

My ma left work in St Austell early yesterday and crawled 9 miles home to Bodmin before abandoning her car and walking the final 3 miles on foot, and put up one of her stranded colleagues who had tried to get up to Tinty-way and also given up.

Didn't even find out until this afternoon when my ma rang me asking why I hadn't rang her to find out if she was okay.


----------



## toggle (Nov 26, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> Shame they can't do the same in August




lol.


----------



## rowan (Nov 26, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Didn't even find out until this afternoon when my ma rang me asking why I hadn't rang her to find out if she was okay.




<< slaps Epico's wrist >>


----------

